# More Cash Giveaways Coming!



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

We would like to give away $500 cash per month for the next three months. :spend:

What can we say other than we like to give away money? We could just keep it and spend it on ourselves. :huh: Nahhh... let's give it away. :yes:

This will not be a complicated qualification... simply a few post during the qualifying month and maybe have your equipment listed in the Equipment Listing forum.

That's too easy isn't it. :bigsmile:

We will let you know closer to the end of the month. This will probably run something like $500 for February, $500 for March and $500 for April... with the drawing held beginning of the following month.

We will have to insert the qualifier that no one who has won a giveaway in the last six months can qualify... that way we give everyone a fair opportunity to win. :nerd:

It's just cash! Have some of it! :spend: :spend: :spend:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Now theirs a great idea:T


----------



## avaserfi (Jul 5, 2007)

Pretty sure something is wrong with Sonnie...who gives this much money away! :coocoo:

Good luck to everyone when the time comes.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Fantastic idea, This place rocks. Good luck to all who enter.


----------



## shankar (Jan 11, 2009)

Sonnie,

The $$$ will come in handy to plan a trip to ATL in September to see the Hokies take on 'Bama !!!!:jump:


----------



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

I have been absent for a while:hide:, what a great way to welcome me back:T.

Thanks,
hyghwayman


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

You'll have to quit being absent. Remember we use to get a addle: for playing hooky. :bigsmile:


----------



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

Sonnie said:


> You'll have to quit being absent. Remember we use to get a addle: for playing hooky. :bigsmile:


Great now I feel old because I remember the paddle very well, now I must go to  (nap).

Thanks Sonnie:boxer:,
hyghwayman


----------

